# Fly tying vice



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

I’m looking to start making my own flies after constantly being forced to wait for my orders to come in suspending my fishing. What vices do y’all use or recommend for saltwater. Price is not an issue just wish to be able to hold a wide variety of hooks anywhere from #4 and #6 hooks for bones and if possible up to 6/0 for marlin but if it’s impossible to have a vice for both I want a vice that can bare minimum tie flies from bonefish to migratory tarpon without hook slipping. Pedestal and clamp don’t really matter to me I will take either. Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

I have a Renzetti and it’s worked well for years.


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

Yes, it is a vice. Renzetti Traveler.


----------



## Skram (Feb 8, 2019)

Peak makes great vises for a good price.


----------



## Micro Thinfisher (Jan 27, 2018)

Hard to beat a Dyna King Barracuda Indexer ties 8/0 down to 22 and smaller with Midge jaws.


----------



## fotofinish (Aug 31, 2020)

Renzetti Traveler for my trout flies and a Regal Medallion for saltwater stuff.


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

spc7669 said:


> I have a Renzetti and it’s worked well for years.


For a general purpose saltwater bobbin would you recommend a 2-3/4" tube (3/32" diameter) or a 2-3/4" tube (1/8" diameter)


----------



## SC on the FLY (Sep 16, 2015)

I’ve got a few Renzettis , I like my Master the best


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

OliverBrewton said:


> I’m looking to start making my own flies after constantly being forced to wait for my orders to come in suspending my fishing. What vices do y’all use or recommend for saltwater. Price is not an issue just wish to be able to hold a wide variety of hooks anywhere from #4 and #6 hooks for bones and if possible up to 6/0 for marlin but if it’s impossible to have a vice for both I want a vice that can bare minimum tie flies from bonefish to migratory tarpon without hook slipping. Pedestal and clamp don’t really matter to me I will take either. Thanks in advance for the help


I use a Nor Vice. Great rotary ability and can hold a wide range of hook sizes when using the appropriate jaws. I also use the tube fly setup when tying Cuda flies.


----------



## TF21 (Jun 2, 2016)

love my Renzettii, It will do all that


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

Peak, It may not be shiny a showpiece like a Renzetti or Nor but as a utilitarian tool, it's a well-made vise. If money is no issue buy two one for super large flies and the other for the average hooks


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

For vises, any of the main brands will do, just make sure you get a rotary head vise if you're going to be tying saltwater flies. I went from a Regal Medallion to a Regal revolution a while back and have no idea what took me so long to switch. On your short list for vises should be the renzetti traveler or the regal revolution.

One must have if you plan on getting into the tying game is an auto bobbin, it'll make your life dramatically easier. I use the nor vise auto bobbin, and it's the best upgrade I've ever done at my bench.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Alexander Wilcox said:


> For vises, any of the main brands will do, just make sure you get a rotary head vise if you're going to be tying saltwater flies. I went from a Regal Medallion to a Regal revolution a while back and have no idea what took me so long to switch. On your short list for vises should be the renzetti traveler or the regal revolution.
> 
> One must have if you plan on getting into the tying game is an auto bobbin, it'll make your life dramatically easier. I use the nor vise auto bobbin, and it's the best upgrade I've ever done at my bench.


X2 on the auto bobbins from Nor Vice! Just remember to tie off the thread after cutting or the thread will rapidly retreat into itself.


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

The Fin said:


> X2 on the auto bobbins from Nor Vice! Just remember to tie off the thread after cutting or the thread will rapidly retreat into itself.


There's actually a company on ebay that makes a custom little thread trap for the nor vise auto bobbin. They only cost a couple bucks, but are made in the UK so shipping takes a month or two. You glue them onto the bobbin and its a total game changer, if I remember later I'll post a picture of it









Norvise Autobobbin Thread Trap / Clip | eBay


Autobobbin shown not included. If you use this type of thread bobbin you’ll know that the thread is always trying to retract inside. This small thread trap sticks to the side of the bobbin, and allows you to nip the thread in there to stop it pulling back in.



www.ebay.com


----------



## NVswitch (Jan 25, 2021)

Another vote for the Regal Vise. Especially for ease of use and how long they last.
Mike


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

I might suggest the old reliable Thompson A vise or DanVise until you decide if tying is for you. Upgrade once your sure you enjoy it. Gives you time to consider all the options out there.


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

I tied professionally for a number of years on a regal. I now use a Dynaking saltwater special. Both are great. Most important thing to decide is if you want to tie true rotary or standard. That will influence your vice choice. I tie standard- just a preference. I'd also look at HMH for a standard style.


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

Not quite sure the difference, I won’t use the rotary feature for tying just want to be able to spin the fly around to see it better


Tankerfly said:


> I tied professionally for a number of years on a regal. I now use a Dynaking saltwater special. Both are great. Most important thing to decide is if you want to tie true rotary or standard. That will influence your vice choice. I tie standard- just a preference. I'd also look at HMH for a standard style.


----------



## spc7669 (Apr 15, 2015)

OliverBrewton said:


> For a general purpose saltwater bobbin would you recommend a 2-3/4" tube (3/32" diameter) or a 2-3/4" tube (1/8" diameter)


My bobbin is old and cheap and not very good. I’d actually like to hear a recommendation for one as well


----------



## Alexander Wilcox (May 15, 2020)

spc7669 said:


> My bobbin is old and cheap and not very good. I’d actually like to hear a recommendation for one as well


I have probably every major bobbin you could get at my desk and I use the Nor Vise auto bobbin 99% of the time. $65 is a lot for a bobbin (100 for the kit)...until you use one for the first time


----------



## Tankerfly (Jan 22, 2021)

OliverBrewton said:


> Not quite sure the difference, I won’t use the rotary feature for tying just want to be able to spin the fly around to see it better


It's in the way you tie. If you don't want to tie true rotary, I lean towards the ones I mentioned and not go with a renzetti or norvise. Nothing wrong with these, it's just a different style of tying and those vises will be harder to use in a non rotary capacity.


----------



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

I found this bobbin a couple of years ago and like it better than the Norvise Autobobbin. Definitely highly recommend:








And for a standard bobbin...in my opinion there is none better than the Tiemco Adjustable:








I've switched over to a Renzetti vise so I have a Dyna-King Ultimate Indexer with a polished brass base that I tied on for 6 months or so that I could let go if someone is interested.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

eightwt said:


> I might suggest the old reliable Thompson A vise or DanVise until you decide if tying is for you. Upgrade once your sure you enjoy it. Gives you time to consider all the options out there.


I think that that’s a great idea! You can find those vices for practically nothing! Heck, I gave one away to my contractor so that he could tie some bass jigs.


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Tankerfly said:


> those vises will be harder to use in a non rotary capacity


I don't know... I've 4 rotary vices and a couple that are not.
My rotaries have that knob that you can tighten so it won't spin...



Alexander Wilcox said:


> nor vise auto bobbin


Your almost ad bad as those guys in the "what are you drinking crowd" thread.
Now I got to spend a c note on a bobbin, then a fiver for an add on so the thread doesn't disappear.
Think I've got more bobbins than vices tho 










Then there's this





__





Ekich Ultimate Fly Tying Bobbins


The Automatic Ekich Bobbin is designed by a flytier to provide improved thread control and eliminate non-productive manual thread rewinding, while maintaining desired thread properties such as uniform tension, flatness etc., of factory wound thread spools. It will hold, dispense and...



www.automaticbobbin.com


----------



## OliverBrewton (Jul 8, 2021)

How much would you let it go for.


Finatic7 said:


> I found this bobbin a couple of years ago and like it better than the Norvise Autobobbin. Definitely highly recommend:
> View attachment 185170
> 
> And for a standard bobbin...in my opinion there is none better than the Tiemco Adjustable:
> ...


----------



## scissorhands (Apr 8, 2012)

How many do you want to buy before you buy a Renzetti? I use the traveler, does everything great and has held up for years.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

mro said:


> I don't know... I've 4 rotary vices and a couple that are not.
> My rotaries have that knob that you can tighten so it won't spin...
> 
> 
> ...


MRO, 
You just found a big box of UV material that you had from the 80's, you lost some new brush material that you just purchased, you've got 6 vices and now this draw full of bobbins thing. 
I'm getting worried, you might have a problem. We might need to find you some professional help. I can send out those Hoarders TV people if you need. ... 😂 😂 tic.... 

Get a hobby dude. 😂


----------



## FlyBy (Jul 12, 2013)

I have four vises, I know where one is. The rest are "loaned out".


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Clamfoot said:


> Hoarders


I have _excuses_ reasons for have those vices and my tying materials.
Gota admit though I've still got my first two fly rods,
one from 1962 (a used bamboo) the other in 1965 (rolled my first rod.)...
For a little poor kid, life was good


----------



## vaninkc (May 7, 2017)

Finatic7 said:


> I found this bobbin a couple of years ago and like it better than the Norvise Autobobbin. Definitely highly recommend:
> View attachment 185170
> 
> And for a standard bobbin...in my opinion there is none better than the Tiemco Adjustable:
> ...


Was always curious about that Ekich bobbin. do you know what they go for these days??


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

The Renzetti Traveler is a great vice. I used one for years after I outgrew my Thompson A. 

As you mentioned price wasn't an issue, I am very pleased with my DynaKing Barracuda. It holds incredibly well even when applying a lot of pressure spinning deer hair. Never had a hook budge. I tie in the range you specified so I can't comment on the tiny hooks with midge jaws.

Clamps are more solid, pedestals more convenient to move around on the bench. Mine is permanently mounted to my desk with drill chuck bolted through the desktop.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

@Fliesbynight 


Fliesbynight said:


> Mine is permanently mounted to my desk with drill chuck bolted through the desktop.
> 
> I'd like to see that, pic, please?


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

The chuck is mounted with a 1/4-20 machine screw and nylock nut with washers.

Hope this helps, Clamfoot.


----------



## Clamfoot (Jun 21, 2021)

@Fliesbynight 
Thanks. That's brilliant


----------



## vaninkc (May 7, 2017)

@Fliesbynight - that is brilliant! I have a waste basket attached to the vise shaft and at times it get in the way when tying dubbing loops!! Solid custom fly tying table. Thanks for sharing the pic.


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

@vaninkc ,

Thank you. It works for me.


The frame just sits in the opening to prevent beads and such from rolling in. It lifts out to sweep errant hairs into the trash.


----------



## vaninkc (May 7, 2017)

Very Slick @Fliesbynight and creative!!


----------



## crboggs (Mar 30, 2015)

Peak Rotary. Done.


----------



## Loogie (Jul 24, 2019)

Once you go Dyna King, you never go back. A Dyna King is like a Breitling, amazing tool, does what it was designed for, I have the indexer version. Superb. If you have a chance to get one do so. Skip the riff raff, go quality, the Renzetti is a close second.


----------



## aadduci (Mar 29, 2021)

I love the Regal, I’ve had Renzetti and Dynakings in the past. They’re all good in their own ways.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Good saltwater vices are drinking, eating too much, womanizing and maybe smoking the devils weed. Good saltwater vises are Rezetti, Peak, Dyna King...etc. I had a Renzetti Traveler but because the pivot point for the jaws is on the front adjustment screw I bent the front screw getting really tight on big hooks several times. I bought a Peak which tightens with a collet and doesn't have that issue. As noted above it's utilitarian but good bang for the buck. I would love a dyna king but can't justify that kind of cash for the crappy looking flies I tie.


----------



## fitztarpon (Feb 19, 2013)

OliverBrewton said:


> I’m looking to start making my own flies after constantly being forced to wait for my orders to come in suspending my fishing. What vices do y’all use or recommend for saltwater. Price is not an issue just wish to be able to hold a wide variety of hooks anywhere from #4 and #6 hooks for bones and if possible up to 6/0 for marlin but if it’s impossible to have a vice for both I want a vice that can bare minimum tie flies from bonefish to migratory tarpon without hook slipping. Pedestal and clamp don’t really matter to me I will take either. Thanks in advance for the help


Renzetti and Dyna King are the best


----------



## BestofTexas (Jul 18, 2021)

I’m now running a Regal Revolution with the big game head(also have the stainless head and shank head). I tie all my saltwater flies on it. From size 8 to 5/0. Switch from a renzetti, but have no bad things to say about it. User preference.


----------



## maismo12 (May 11, 2021)

I’ve got the Peak PRV-G2. It’s an awesome vice and I can see it lasting a lifetime.


----------



## ikankecil (Jan 14, 2022)

SC on the FLY said:


> I’ve got a few Renzettis , I like my Master the best


Yeah, that. I can't fault my Renzetti Traveler vises but the Master is just a little more refined.


----------

